# 05 GTO + Predator



## ggarleypb (Mar 25, 2006)

Looking for any input on Diablosport predator tune.. 

I was talking with a dyno shop out of Richmond (http://www.performanceautosport.com/dynojet.asp) and they said they have tuned two stock 05 GTO's in the last week and did not gain any additional horsepower with the predator tune. 

Thanks.


----------



## GTPprix (Mar 29, 2005)

Thats kind of par for the course for a predator.. They dont even have transmission controls for the 05+!


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

GTPprix said:


> Thats kind of par for the course for a predator.. They dont even have transmission controls for the 05+!


Had my Predator for about a month and engine feels a little stronger, but nothing major. Was able to eliminate CAGS and gas mileage is about 1-2 mpg better when I'm not on the gas pedal. Worth it?? Probably not.


----------



## sdgoat (Oct 17, 2005)

I was rather disappointed by the predator for the 2005 GTOs. It can't adjust for ring and pinion or wheel/tire size changes. I did not notice any improvement in power (did not dyno it). The real time data portion of the unit does not appear to work (as far as I can tell). I have several questions for DiabloSport, but my questions to them have gone unanswered.


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

I installed my predator and dynoed it. It only had 402 HP at the engine. Also, it made my T/C not as responsive and spun out into a ditch at 50 MPH. Trying to get a refund now.


----------

